# Show us your shrimp tank!



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll take some pictures when the lights come on!


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

When my light come on I'll hit it up too.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm too lazy to post pictures


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I'm too lazy to post pictures


aww


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Fresh rescape. I was more interested in putting a few test plants in there than I was about the overall look. RCS, Amano, and Ghost...


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's my shrimp tanks this past year. 20gallons long tank for the win! 

CRS Strictly Moss tank









Hybrid Mixture of Cherry and Crystal. Overflow Spare tank to release tension. 

















Moss tank. Might use later for higher grade breeding CRS. 









CRS Breeding Tank

























I love Dwarf Shrimps!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

5.5g Sulawesi Tank: Yes, it goes against the rocky conventions of the biotope, but this is what happens when I can't find homes for my plant clippings. I just can't let them go to waste!!










10g Planted Tank: Sorry it's a mess. But the RCS live here, and I separated my female guppy and young fry into here too. They helped take care of my copepod inssue.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Here are some pictures of my crs tanks, 2- 10 gallons, 5.5g and a 3 gallon


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice tanks Jaggedfury!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I want a rack of tanks sooooo bad. Way jealous. And CRS would be nice. Have the space, time, and money for all that but Im married.... lol.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Moe said:


> Nice tanks Jaggedfury!


thanks thanks. Nice CRS! 

We should state tank sizes, as to the OP can know how big of a scaping he can do base on space.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

heres a few of mine...


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Some real nice tanks I see so far, CRS are so awesome arn't they 



mordalphus said:


> I'll take some pictures when the lights come on!





DANIELSON said:


> When my light come on I'll hit it up too.


Good stuff guys


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

*Heres mine*

Its a 20L tank. Inhabitants are CRS/CBS/RCS, also has 5 albino BN pleco babies.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Blue tigers, 10g:








Black tigers, 10g:








Crystal Blacks, 10g:








Crystal Reds, 10g:








Fire reds, 10g:








Sakura and CRS, 20g:








Rack of 10g's:








Rack of 20g's (and on the right of it my sulawesi and snails rack):









AANNNDDDD, what's going to go into my custom middle tank here... i just built it last weekend and stenciled my company logo into it:


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Dang some really nice tanks on here. Sweet set up Mordalphus!!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Mord, what type of filters are you using there?

Look to be very simple setups, I like that.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

The black ones are the smallest (or second smallest) aqueon HOBs, and the clear ones are aquatic edge nano's... They're just cheap filters with a large capacity. I don't need anything fancy, since the fluval prefilter catches particles, I just fill them up with bio media and slap a bag of purigen in there and voila!

Some of the 10g's have a HOB hooked up to a UGF, same premise though.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

What can I say mordalphus but wow!
I hope one day I will have a setup like that!
the tank you made with your custom company logo is awesome, 
whats going in there then?

great stuff


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Somethin' extra special! *wink*


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

what a tease! lol


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

quick video update after the replant/hack job.... yes, i need a better camera - anyone got a HD camera they wanna trade for shrimp? 

click the image for the video


http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/bowerdvm/shrimptank/?action=view&current=DSCF2336.mp4


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lovely CRS and tank skewlboy 
What are the two red plants you have in there?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thought I would share my new tank I just got made by a TPT member I know.












P.S It's not leaking, thats water he spilled


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting tank msnikkistar, is it three tanks or one tank with removable dividers?


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

msnikkistar said:


> Thought I would share my new tank I just got made by a TPT member I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome tank! you might end up with a lot more shrimps in the tank downstream.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

2 of my shrimp tanks, each one 40g


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats so cool nikki! How does the filteration work?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Osmosis  It'll just flow down from right to left. But I plan on putting sponge filters in each section to help movement.

It doesn't have removable dividers, but is a 36" tank split into 3 sections of 12". I plan on using some sort of foam to cover the upper inlets, so that shrimp can't move from area to area.  It is meant for S, SS, and SSS CRS


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Cool tank msnikkistar!


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ten gallon CRS tank


----------



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

@msnikkistar

I think what would work out well for your tank to put water back into the first champer would be a Canister filter, with the intake in the lowest chamber and the filtered water going back into the highest chamber.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am actually using sponge filters to do something a little different then a canister.









These type of sponge filters allow for me to actually spout the water over the dividers into the next chamber, and so on and so on. Keeping each compartment filtered very well so that I have a type of "vortex" going. They water will be spouted from right to left, allow the excess water to free flow from left to right back down.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is the first of at least three tanks that I am setting up. Each tank was custom made. So there is three seperate tanks in one. Dividers are glued in place. I will be adding bulkheads to the back of each tank for drains to a main sump. The bulk heads will have sponge over them to prevent shrimp from taking the wild rapids down to the filter. The tank is still wrapped in clear plastic to prevent scratches. This will be the first tank in my new rack.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine is actually 3 in one too! What a coincidence!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I know....I need to simplify my set ups. To many single tanks and to many water changes. I am attempting to go automatic on water changes but willl see... I will get a picture up after all three levels are done and the filter is set up.


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

My 10 gallon cherry/crs/cbs tank:









my future crs/cbs 20h:








(currently using DSM to grow the HC before filling)


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I only have one adult as you can see... can't wait until all the others grow up!
Can anyone tell me if that's a male or female? I think it's a female but I can't see a saddle. I can see a saddle on other shrimp that are much smaller and not as colorful since they are young.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

probably a female from the color.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Here is the first of at least three tanks that I am setting up. Each tank was custom made.


Where are you guys getting these custom made tanks? Is this sort of thing only available in the states?
I never see anything this cool in england or know anyone who could make one


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a friend here that I met on TPT that makes acrylic tanks  If not for him, I would probably have to do a massive search for someone local.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I have a friend here that I met on TPT that makes acrylic tanks


Oh there acrylic, I thought they were glass, guess thats a cheaper option?



justlikeapill said:


>


Lovely tank you got there 

All these shrimp tanks pics are excellent, I'm sure I can get lots of good ideas for my tank plans, keep 'em coming


----------



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

How do those sponge filters work?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Otto72 said:


> Oh there acrylic, I thought they were glass, guess thats a cheaper option?


It's actually more expensive.


The sponge filters work with an air pump. The air forces a suction, and the water spew from the tube up top.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I had several small tanks made from TAP plastic. They will guarantee no leakage due to their professional bonding agent. Turn around time is 2-3 days. I just had one made yesterday for $68.40, Should be done by Thursday or Friday. Dimensions are 16.5Lx12.5Wx6.5H, thickness is 1/2'' Which is about 5.8gallon but it's a shallow tank. It's going to be placed at about 5.5 feet high, so it's more of a stare down eyes view. Pretty wide for a shrimp tank. Keep in mind this is pricing for Acrylic.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Well the cost for acrylic for my tank was a whole 24 buckaroos.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome price! Not a fan of divided tanks but none the less, cool!


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

msnikkistar,

What's the dimension of the tank? What's the net cost for getting the tank to your door? thanks.

Kevin


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

how do you combat scratches on acrylic? I would have thought acrylic would be easier to scratch, especially cleaning with an algae magnet?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

get an algae magnet made for acrylic tanks.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Soon to house some OE Blue Tigers.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> get an algae magnet made for acrylic tanks.


I second that. It's like waxing a car with microfiber towel. No scratch, not even the tiniest scratch! With Acrylic tanks, only thing you need to worry about is bow. If that's the case, your Acrylic sheets are too thin.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

antbug what rock is that you have in there, looks like the stuff I bought yesterday (see thread)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/119174-colorado-rock-shrimps.html


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

it's petrified wood.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

kvntran said:


> msnikkistar,
> 
> What's the dimension of the tank? What's the net cost for getting the tank to your door? thanks.
> 
> Kevin


I made the dimensions to be like a 12G Long by Mr. Aqua. So it is as follows
36x9x10 made from 1/4" sheets

I actually live about an hour away from Randall, so it's not gonna cost me a red cent for shipping. Obviously, I pay for the material, which was 24, and his time. So, I am not sure how much it will be, but it will be under the $85 it would have cost me to get a Mr. Aqua paid and shipped to me. However, I couldn't imagine the tank being very heavy. I recently shipped a Mr. Aqua Tank that was like 24 lbs and in a huge box that was like 30x18x19 via priority to Oregon for $25.70.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

my cherry/Male endlers 20g, dont mind the messiness just got back from vacation


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Kevin, If you are in need of a tank let me know I have the connection down here.






kvntran said:


> msnikkistar,
> 
> What's the dimension of the tank? What's the net cost for getting the tank to your door? thanks.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Kevin, If you are in need of a tank let me know I have the connection down here.


Mark,

I will probably won't have any custom made tank anytime soon. I use mostly 10g tanks. Thanks for the offer. I will PM you.

Kevin


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

C'mon mordalphus, whats going in that tank, the suspense is killing me :hihi:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

we'll see! I still have to scape and cycle it


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

well, I got my aquasoil for that tank today, and started my DSM, so you're one step closer to knowing what's gonna be inside of it, lol


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the stump. Do you make tops for your tanks too or is that just for the DSM?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I do make tops, but that one is just to keep the humidity high. This will be an open top tank.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking good mordalphus, a few SSS CRS would be an expensive but great addition


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I vote for something blue.....


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I do make tops, but that one is just to keep the humidity high. This will be an open top tank.


 
The wood looks good , is the tank fully packed now, with no wir flow at all ?


----------



## Klivian (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's my 10 gallon RCS tank:










It's not the prettiest of tanks, I admit. It was my first "project" tank to try my hand at raising RCS. Didn't really have a plan for it.

I definitely have plans to replace that monstrous powerhead with something smaller, though. I needed a *little* more circulation than the sponge filter provided, but not as much as I have now. Maybe I'll put in actual plant substrate in one day too.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice little tank Klivian, the water is so clear


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bumping this thread as I'm sure people have some update pics to post and maybe even some new users have shrimp tanks they would like to share with us?
I will be posting my own shrimp tanks as soon as I have all my new equipment together, so as the title says .. Show us your shrimp tank!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

good bump!

here is my fluval ebi


----------



## Ash Fairless (Mar 31, 2011)

My 15 g shrimp and cory tank. Mostly RCS (no clue on the number, just A LOT) but I have 4 amanos and a week ago I added 5 S+ crs and 5 S+cbs that were from the SFAS Auction. Hope to round out the variety with a few Rudolph Shrimps.

Super low tech.

And yes there are a TON of shrimp in there (and 9 pygmy cories and 4 panda cories), there is however a lot of moss and hiding spots too. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's my little five gallon OEBT shrimp tank. Keep in mind it's not meant to look pretty, just a place for my shrimp to breed. :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nikki: GENIUS idea for those cheap filters!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Oops. Forgot to include the rest of my comment.

Here's a 5.5gal I originally started as a Ramshorn rescue tank. As you can see, it's less than beautiful and is filled with Ramshorns (they are OBLITERATING my frogbit) and a ton of cherries I've recently "rescued" from friends:










It's set up in my work room so there's tons of crap around it. Cuttlebone for snail calcium, Hikari shrimp cuisine, seaweed, tina Bettahex filled with pond snails (anybody want an RAOK/RAOevil of pond snails???).

And what the heck is that sword-like plant on the left that I rescued from a friend? It's sent runners all across the tank in just a few weeks with no ferts, no CO2 and a junk 13w CFL. Those two plantlets in the front right were put there by the plant itself - have removed tons of other plantlets to other tanks.

The 5.5gal is no fun to look at so I've started three separate 2.5gal DSM tanks to house the shrimp (here's the journal for it all)…

WIth UG from Dollface:










To be planted with DHG & HC (if AquariumPlants.com ever gets around to shipping my order of HC):










DHG & glosso:










Will try to remember to snap photos of my other tanks later.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Oops. Forgot to include the rest of my comment.
> 
> Here's a 5.5gal I originally started as a Ramshorn rescue tank. As you can see, it's less than beautiful and is filled with Ramshorns (they are OBLITERATING my frogbit) and a ton of cherries I've recently "rescued" from friends:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing how these turn out. 



mordalphus said:


> well, I got my aquasoil for that tank today, and started my DSM, so you're one step closer to knowing what's gonna be inside of it, lol


Will we ever get to see what is in this tank???


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted by mordalphus
> well, I got my aquasoil for that tank today, and started my DSM, so you're one step closer to knowing what's gonna be inside of it, lol


+1 on this, c'mon mordalphus this tank must be set up by now lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Seriously. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## viet604778 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's my 20 gallon long with Blue Pearls and 2 assasain snails.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Otto72

Check out these guys for custom tanks in the uk.
http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/
they can make pretty much anything you need and the braceless range is in optiwhite glass (thats starfire to our US cousins) and backgrounds can be added at the build stage.

definitly worth a look


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great tank, HiepSTA!


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

robbowal said:


> Otto72
> 
> Check out these guys for custom tanks in the uk.
> http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/
> ...


Thankyou i'll check that out


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's my one of my shrimp tanks :red_mouth


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

so much inspiration! all your tanks look awesome, I nearly got all my bits now just gotta order some aquasoil, a decent light and a few other bits :wink:
keep these masterpieces coming :wink:


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

@stella: looks like someone needs to sell some cherries there lol 

@somewhatshocked: that sword plant looks like E. Tenellus/H. Tenellum. ^^

Great tanks everyone!


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

here is one of mine. I did remove the water sprite and floated it.


----------



## Danimals (Sep 15, 2011)

Won't win any competitions but it's my first hand at a proper planted tank, don't think I'll be adding C02 to it to expedite plant growth but who knows.

Going to be a breeder tank for my CRS, got a shipment of 10 coming in too thanks to The Shrimp Lab!


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

*My Refurbed 10G*

Well, I finally got this tank in a condition that I feel okay showing to folks...










Berried in only a week









From DK's awesome stock:


----------



## RNeiswander (May 26, 2011)

Here's mine. 29 gallon, fluorite black onyx substrate. Some plants, rcs and an sae. Plus some mystery snails


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

This is my first Shrimp tank. Its about 3.5gallon. I put it in my home office to help me think of new ideas. It is just 1 month old. Also, there are only 2 shrimps in there at the moment.










Oh yeah, that light is from Ikea


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

here is my 90 gallon. not complete yet but its getting there.









and here are the shrimp: not a very good pic (damn phone)


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

heres an update on mine


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> heres an update on mine


That's really nice!! I love it... care to share the spec? any CO2? 
I particularly like the big tree at the middle. Gonna copy your idea... :hihi:


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

how do you guys get the moss to grow on your wood so well!?


----------



## viet604778 (Sep 4, 2011)

theemptythrone said:


> how do you guys get the moss to grow on your wood so well!?


tie it down with fishing line


----------



## ldaniel (Jul 4, 2011)

*My Shrimp Nano*

Here is my shrimp tank, now there are OEBT's in it. 








Cell phone pic.
The OEBT's


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I like these pictures! I'll go take a picture of my zen type TB tank (natural style) later today or tomorrow. Nice cell phone pic daniel!

HiepSTA, that's crazy. haha


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry its not the best pictures. I just got done removing some plants and doing a water change. I still need to wipe down the glass and get it cleaned up. But this should give a good idea on how it looks.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

It's been a month to complete cycling my 20g long.
would like to share couple pics.


----------



## okitoki (Jul 8, 2011)

*my little 100L*

here is my little 100L I just recently converted to a shrimp tank


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello all,
I have been trying to find the time to share my shrimp tanks with you all. 

8 gallon EBI:




























46 gallon OEBT tank:














































Thanks for looking.roud:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a wonderful thread. Beautifully simple indeed. thanks for the inspiration. im going to attempt to trim down my jungle of a tank tonight


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Initial set up. 

filtration: Eheim 2217 & 2213, Koralia Nano
lighting: 2x96w PC 10,000k + 6700k
flora: Narrowleaf java, Tanganyikan val, fissiden, weeping moss, blyxa japonica, melon sword, crypt balanese, crypt parva
fauna: 200+ boraras brigittae, 100+ CRS, 5kuhli loaches, 10 CPOs, 2 O-cats














removed NLJF cause it sucks not seeing all the fauna when I want to see them.


----------



## Planted-Community (Dec 9, 2011)

can anyone tell me if you can have shrimp like red crystle etc.. with red claw crabs and bloodfin tetrs


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Planted-Community said:


> can anyone tell me if you can have shrimp like red crystle etc.. with red claw crabs and bloodfin tetrs


I wouldn't risk the tetras... maybe the red claws.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm back, work commitments destroyed my plans, fortunately I kept some of the stuff I bought from a while back, so I will restart my projects I had planned and post my setups as soon as I have bought everything I need.
I'm sure since the last time I posted on this thread a lot of you guys have probably rescaped/restarted your tanks, so I'm bumping the thread again to see whats lovely things you have accomplished while I been away ;-)


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

wow great looking tanks here! Time for me to do a rescape on mine after seeing all these!


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bump for news on mordalphus's custom logo tank


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Cranking up the CO2, waiting for the plants to fill in.


----------



## matti2uude (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## ryc120 (Jan 17, 2012)

Former fish tank turned shrimp tank 
CRS, RCS, and 3 Amanos


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

dubels said:


>


What's that red fish in the lower right corner....and what's that freakishly blue/green shrimp in the upper right.


----------



## stangmus (Apr 1, 2010)

my tank


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

lets see some more shrimp tanks! im going to be starting a 5g one soon!


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Been over 2 years since I made this thread, time to give it a bump.
How are all your shrimp tanks going now and mordalphus is the tank finished yet? ;-)


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

Time to bump  this thread

My blue diamond tank.


----------



## popimac (Jun 3, 2014)

Just sharing. Bds and crs at the moment


----------



## twkoch (Aug 29, 2013)

My Tiger tank:




High-tech dirted tank with some cherries and rasboras:


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm ashamed of my little new planted tank. I will share it anyway but it cannot compete with all these gorgeous setups...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I need to take update photos of my shrimp picos to share..


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

My first ever proper shrimp tank  I, as of now, have a colony of about 20 fire red and higher grade cherry shrimp. I'm hoping they'll breed, but if not, I'll still have a striking pico tank


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

5 gallons shrimp tank.


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

My 10G PRL tank, I have Ellen Wang in it

Bump:

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Started out w 14 Red rili, 4 yellow poso rabbit snails, and a pair of Amano shrimp.
Rilis are berried. Waiting for them to get a good colony before putting in some other colorful species.

Under 13 gallons. I think it was around 12.8 or something.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Newest shrimp tank


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

This is a cool thread, with some amazing tanks. 

My 10G
Post by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

My work 2G:
IMG_1209FullResized by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

Whiskey


----------



## Julius (Nov 23, 2013)

30g shrimp riparium 
More pictures here: http://imgur.com/a/ym8Ux


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

BKK/WR/PRL/CRS/CULL


----------



## Julius (Nov 23, 2013)

bostoneric said:


> BKK/WR/PRL/CRS/CULL


You guys have to see this in person!


----------



## Greens (Aug 3, 2014)

Started my first tank June 11, 2014. This is almost 2 months later. Here's a before and after (Today August 4, 2014).


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

bumping this thread, been three years since I was last here, got the bug again, I'm sure you guys have new setups to show off? Let's see those shrimp tanks!


----------

